

Female friendly, anonymous hook up app - apoorvsaini
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/smoothie-blind-instant-dates/id1028897828

======
DanBC
You don't say what you've done to make it safe and appealing for women to use?

------
gellpak
Let the catfishing commence

~~~
apoorvsaini
That won't happen on this. You have to meet that person in few hours, that day
only. Not much left for catfishing.

